# Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long dimensions?



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I *love* this tank and was just thinking about it last night. Again. Post lotsa pics, okay? 

Sorry, no help with the dimensions. Someone on here did a shrimp tank awhile ago out of this tank. If you search you can probably find it and PM that person.

And welcome.


----------



## dangsy (Nov 19, 2011)

Seedreemer said:


> I *love* this tank and was just thinking about it last night. Again. Post lotsa pics, okay?
> 
> Sorry, no help with the dimensions. Someone on here did a shrimp tank awhile ago out of this tank. If you search you can probably find it and PM that person.
> 
> And welcome.


Thanks!

Here's to hoping the dimensions are right!


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Those are the correct dimensions. Weird huh? As for the stand, looks good!


----------

